# Costco Uncooked Tortillas



## htc (Oct 25, 2005)

If you've got a Costco by your house, you should try the uncooked tortillas they carry. It's in the fridge section by the meat. I picked this up and man, it's made burrito night so much better!! It's a decent price too!

If you have picked up a package, do you like them?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

Uncooked?

Flour or corn?


----------



## htc (Oct 25, 2005)

Flour they are already shaped, I dont remember the brand name. It's a blue bag.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

So they are dough?


----------



## MJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Does the package look like this?



I wish I had a Costco near me because it seems like they have a lot of great things.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

Never seen just the tortilla dough.   Cool!


----------



## htc (Oct 25, 2005)

MJ, yes those are it! 

They are not as good as the fresh tortillas you get at Chevvys restaurant, but they are a lot better than the precooked tortillas you find at the grocery store.


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 25, 2005)

Uncooked eh? I want it! I want it!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I wish I had a Costco near me because it seems like they have a lot of great things.


 
It's a dangerous (but wonderful) thing to live close to a Costco, MJ!  Let's just say that several of the employees at mine know us by name!


----------



## marie1966 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have bought them & man they r good. hubby even likes them & he is Mexican (he is very picky) I make corn ones called Masa Casera by El Mexicano


----------



## stavarez1 (Nov 13, 2005)

love them!!!!  just getting the heating temp right


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 13, 2005)

How are they cooked? What part is UNcooked? meat? Shell?


----------



## htc (Nov 13, 2005)

DS, the ones I get are just uncooked flour tortillas. I just put it in a pan, no oil or anything, heat on medium on both sides and they're ready to go.


----------



## Robb969 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bah! Just go to the tortilleria and let the little girl make them up fresh for you! Corn AND Flour! (And get a warm pack of the corn ones for the ride home... they don't even need butter!)

Oh... you don't all live in Texas? I'm sorry! Carry on!


----------

